# Router v. Biscuit cutter?



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

I am toying with buying a biscuit cutting bit set etc. from MCLS or maybe Grizzly. Any comments from the old wise men. I'm convinced the PC #577 is a marvelous device, but if I can do the same thing with a tool I already have (4-routers) why lay out the money. I acknowledge that doing the biscuit jointing etc with a router may take more time. But is is basically any easier? Thanks gents.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I have a 577 biscuit cutter, and the speed and accuracy of this machine is worth every penny. There are also applications the router cannot perform that a biscuit jointer can, namely 90 degree joints in the center of a board.

hope this helps,


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Birch

pros. and cons. 
It's easy on the router table but not so with a plunge router or standard fixed base 

If you can get the stock to the router table that's the way to go BUT if the project is to big then the PC #577 is the way to go.

I have made many jigs to use on the router table because it so quick and easy to do, the table is always setup all I need to do pop in the slot cutter and do the job. it can be the #0 to the #20 .

BUT
Right tool for the right type of job. 

I don't have the new type Plate Joiner 577 from PC but I have and use the old type about 10 years old or so.

You may want to take a look at the link below for the slot cutters.
I have all 3 ,Grizzly, eBay ones and the MLCS ones and they are the same.

Best price=ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/1PC-1-2-SH-Slot...7823800QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem
-----------
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_slot.html

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/biscuits.html#biscuits_anchor

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

One of the newer biscuit cutters will do more, but this really depends on how often you need the added features to figure out the value to you. I will mention that last month I was in Sears and found their Biz-kit system on clearance for $10. Most routers cound be mounted to the adaptor by drilling a couple holes and this is by far the cheapest method.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Biscuit jointers*

I've said it before and I'll say it again, there is no substitute for dedicated tools, biscuit jointer's are now so low in price, here in Australia there are a few at less than $A60.00 so in the USA I'm sure that brands like GMC cost peanuts and for hobby use will last a life time. I know that anyone progressing from dowells to biscuits will never return to dowells after all, what is simpler than marking, ruler not required, after plunging, move from side to side to widen the groove making assembly so simple as the two pieces can be slid into alignment. Harry


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I have used both a dedicated and the router table and the Craftsman biscuit system. I rarely use biscuits myself and I find the dedicated joiner much quicker than any other method. Mike, I didn't like the Craftsman Biscuit System... I think it cost about 40.00 back when I got it as a gift. Seemed clunky to use but at 10.00 if you had to do just a few it would be ok and cheap. Had to do a bunch one time and bought a dedicated unit. Haven't used any of them much since then. 

I do have the Craftsman Mini-Biscuit Joiner. I use that a ton with my box work. It's made by Ryobi like a lot of Craftsman stuff... they discontinued there own which was in blue and yellow but I use the craftsman a lot for putting knobs on boxes, on mitered boxes where I don't want to use any key's or anything like that. It's a neat little tool and if they ever discontinue it I will buy every blade I can get my hands on and a bunch of the splines. 

Corey


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Ahhhh yes....multiple and mixed opinons! Ha! I guess my instinct is to go with the PC 577. No shimming as might be needed using the router in a table etc. - just adjust the #577 and let 'er go.
I will mull it over some more but I truly appreciate your guidance fellas.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Birch

JUST a Note ***

No shimming needed on the router table the fence will do all the work for you 

Just pop in the slot cutter bit and push the stock into the stock. 
All you need to do is put some masking tape on the fence so you can mark a center line.

Bj


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Maybe I'm missing something despite having used the router table for cutting biscuit slots in board edges re panel glue up. However I don't think it can be done re cutting biscuit slots in the face of a board & you can do that with a dedicated biscuit cutter.

Lee


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

If you have to cut in aways from the edge, I think you're correct... otherwise, it could couldn't it?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Lee

It's done the same way you do the edge of the board but the masking tape is on the table top (because the center of the slot cutter can't be seen) and you use a push block to push it into the slot cutter, I don't use masking tape the norm I just mark the center on the top with a black marker.
But it works great it's always dead on because the router top is doing the work for me.
I use a 4" x 6" push block the norm. 
Once you do the edge don't move the bit up or down and they will line up the stock just right.

Bj


----------



## GWH (Feb 8, 2008)

Which size slot cutter should a person buy, 5/32" or 1/8"?? I would be using a slot cutter and a biscuit cutter in conjection....one for face frame... one for cabinet edge.


----------

